# Harbor Freight 44991 mini mill for $300?



## unioncreek (Feb 14, 2013)

I bought a Harbor Freight 8x12 lathe today and the guy also had a HF mini mill 44991.  It's about 5 years old, but has been used twice.  He's wanting $300 for it,  it doesn't have a scratch on it.  He bought it thinking it would work on steel better than it does.  He bought a much large mill then.  Is this mill worth $300, I'm planning on buying a mill later on, but don't want to pass this up. To use on aluminum if its a good deal.

Bob


----------



## iron man (Feb 15, 2013)

unioncreek said:


> I bought a Harbor Freight 8x12 lathe today and the guy also had a HF mini mill 44991. It's about 5 years old, but has been used twice. He's wanting $300 for it, it doesn't have a scratch on it. He bought it thinking it would work on steel better than it does. He bought a much large mill then. Is this mill worth $300, I'm planning on buying a mill later on, but don't want to pass this up. To use on aluminum if its a good deal.
> 
> Bob



 I would buy it sounds like a deal to me but he must not have it setup correctly I have seen a lot of steel cutting on one of these.. Ray


----------



## darkzero (Feb 15, 2013)

I would agree that it's worth it if it's in the condition that you described, especially if it comes with any tooling too. It would be a great addition to you HF8x14 that's for sure. Doesn't hurt to ask him if he'd knock of $50 or so for buying both machines from him.


----------



## n3480h (Feb 15, 2013)

I think that's a good deal, about 1/2 price by the time it's delivered if you were to buy a new one.  If you get it, you may want to look into converting the gear drive to belt drive (if it hasn't been done yet).  The belt drive is a great improvement.  A few relatively simple tweeks like a proper tramming, and you'll have a capable little mill.  I bought one new about 2 months ago and I'm very happy with it.

Tom


----------



## RCWorks (Mar 8, 2013)

I have the Harbor Feright Mini Mill...

Aside from having to set the gibs proper, convert it to 20TPI leadscrews and a few other elective modes ast the air spring and the spring release bar to hold the spindle while changing collets I would say its a pretty fair machine... Do not expect a new one out of the box as "ready to run". You need to go over them.


----------



## oconnor (Mar 11, 2013)

You could get a new one for $399 and $20 shipping.


----------



## Jimmybuckets (Mar 20, 2013)

Where can you get a new one for $399?  Best I have found is on sale for 539-20%+ shipping equals $485.  Let me know how to get the $399 deal. They were at one point that much, but I haven't seen that in a long time.


----------



## pebbleworm (Mar 20, 2013)

On sale for 499.00, add in a 20% off coupon and you are there!  That was in late January, and the latest delivery estimate is April so they must have been popular...


----------



## Jimmybuckets (Mar 21, 2013)

Gotcha


----------



## oconnor (Mar 21, 2013)

Mine arrived last week, took a month.


----------

